# Fencing the Table



## Jim-Bob (Feb 14, 2008)

I would appreciate the examples of statements used for fencing the table for the Lord's Supper.

The OPC BCO has a very long statement. It is (In my humble opinion) way too complicated for most visitors to understand, although it covers the bases very thoroughly.

Which statements do you recommend?

Thanks,

Jim Williams


----------



## wsw201 (Feb 14, 2008)

I would go with the OPC one myself! Hopefully the pastor would explain exactly what was meant by that statement in the OPC BCO.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 14, 2008)

Can you post it here?


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 15, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Can you post it here?



From the OPC Book of Church Order Ch. 4.C.2



> It is my solemn duty to warn the uninstructed, the profane, the scandalous, and those who secretly and impenitently live in any sin, not to approach the holy table lest they partake unworthily, not discerning the Lord's body, and so eat and drink condemnation to themselves. Nevertheless, this warning is not designed to keep the humble and contrite from the table of the Lord, as if the supper were for those who might be free from sin. On the contrary, we who are invited to the supper, coming as guilty and polluted sinners and without hope of eternal life apart from the grace of God in Christ, confess our dependence for pardon and cleansing upon the perfect sacrifice of Christ, base our hope of eternal life upon his perfect obedience and righteousness, and humbly resolve to deny ourselves, crucify our old natures, and follow Christ as becomes those who bear his name. Let us therefore, in accordance with the admonition of the apostle Paul, examine our minds and hearts to determine whether such discernment is ours, to the end that we may partake to the glory of God and to our growth in the grace of Christ.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2008)

In the Presbyterian Reformed Church, it goes like this:



> At the Lord's Supper the communicants sit at a common table, the elements used are bread and wine, and the table is fenced by a prior admonition. Visitors from other churches are admitted to the Lord's table after examination by the session.



Our denomination uses the Westminster Directory of Public Worship (1645):



> The ignorant and the scandalous are not fit to receive the sacrament of the Lord's Supper.
> 
> Where this sacrament cannot with convenience be frequently administered, it is requisite that publick warning be given the sabbath-day before the administration thereof: and that either then, or on some day of that week, something concerning that ordinance, and the due preparation thereunto, and participation thereof, be taught; that, by the diligent use of all means sanctified of God to that end, both in publick and private, all may come better prepared to that heavenly feast.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 15, 2008)

"Expressing the inestimable benefit we have by this sacrament, together with the ends and use thereof: setting forth the great necessity of having our comforts and strength renewed thereby in this our pilgrimage and warfare: how necessary it is that we come unto it with knowledge, faith, repentance, love, and with hungering and thirsting souls after Christ and his benefits: how great the danger to eat and drink unworthily.'


YIKES! How many of the unchurched are even going to understand that sentence much less obey it?


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 15, 2008)

Here is a dumbed-down version for my generation: "UNSAVED? DON'T EAT!"


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> "Expressing the inestimable benefit we have by this sacrament, together with the ends and use thereof: setting forth the great necessity of having our comforts and strength renewed thereby in this our pilgrimage and warfare: how necessary it is that we come unto it with knowledge, faith, repentance, love, and with hungering and thirsting souls after Christ and his benefits: how great the danger to eat and drink unworthily.'
> 
> 
> YIKES! How many of the unchurched are even going to understand that sentence much less obey it?



It is a *directory*, a guide, as to what to say, and what principles to apply (consistent with WLC 172-173), when the minister exhorts the would-be recipients of the sacrament, rather than a liturgy to be recited exactly as written.



> Q172: May one who doubteth of his being in Christ, or of his due preparation, come to the Lord's supper?
> 
> A172: One who doubteth of his being in Christ, or of his due preparation to the sacrament of the Lord's supper, may have true interest in Christ, though he be not yet assured thereof;[1] and in God's account hath it, if he be duly affected with the apprehension of the want of it,[2] and unfeignedly desires to be found in Christ,[3] and to depart from iniquity:[4] in which case (because promises are made, and this sacrament is appointed, for the relief even of weak and doubting Christians)[5] he is to bewail his unbelief,[6] and labor to have his doubts resolved;[7] and, so doing, he may and ought to come to the Lord's supper, that he may be further strengthened.[8]
> 
> ...


----------

